# GWIRE RECEIVER



## Paul Norton (Jan 8, 2008)

On the QSI web site it states “The Gwire receiver supports up to 28 functions, and features a quick plug to connect to the Aristo-Craft Quantum decoder with sound.”[/i]
 
Are these 28 functions listed anywhere?
 
Do the 28 functions mentioned include those in the “alternate design”?
 
“An alternate design of the Quantum Aristo includes additional lighting options. Besides the default operation of Headlight and Reverse Lights, a separate plug is available for 10 additional lamp drivers including 5 settable voltage outputs using software controlled PWM and five binary toggled (on/off) drivers. The total of all drivers must not exceed 500 milliamps. This allows configurable and variable intensity operation of dimmable Headlight and Reverse lights, Overhead Blinking lights, Mars Lights, Ditch Lights, and on/off operation of other lights such as Marker Lights, Cab Lights, Number Board Lights, Step Lights, Truck Lights, and Engine Room Lights.”[/i]
 
Is this “alternate design” [/i]currently available?
 
How many of these options are accessible with the AirWire transmitter?
 
Other than the Quantum decoder with sound, the Gwire receiver, and the AirWire T9000E throttle; is there anything other hardware or software required or desirable for a fully functional wireless, battery powered, DCC system to use with Aristo-Craft, Plug and Play diesels?
 
I don’t wish to appear rude as we Canadians enjoy a reputation for being polite, but replies indicating you have this system and like it would be better appreciated if they also contain an answer to at least one of my questions.  Similarly, replies about other systems that you may own and like are much better off in another thread concerning those systems.   Let’s keep this thread relevant to the questions posted. Thanks!


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

I can't answer your questions but I know Greg has done some stuff with this. If for some reason he doesn't pop in here you can send him a note: 
 Greg


----------



## Road Foreman (Jan 2, 2008)

Paul,

I, like you are interested in the QSI decoder & receiver..  I could not find any info on the aux lite board..  CVP claims 20 function controls for the throttle..  I think that QSI is redoing the board to make it work with the Bachmann board, as they use both sockets..  One side ( J1 ) follows the Aristo socket & the other (J2 ) has more functions..   You may have to e-mail or call QSI to get answers..  Hope this helps..

BulletBob


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

QSI is still working on adding the accessory lighting board to control other lighting funtions.  As for the rest of the questions Paul hopefully Greg E will pop in and gives an enlightening update.   Later RJD


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Paul, I think you asked questions about the lighting stuff already in another thread. 

The functions referred to are like "ring the bell" "open drain cocks", etc. This part of their advertising is about controlling the sounds, and they list how many, like saying you can get 30 from the Quantum Engineer, although the "two extra" are not new sounds, but a single button for a sequence of horn presses. 

All the functions "accessable" by DCC are accessable by Gwire. Basically you can do everything. 

The "alternate design" is coming, most likely as an ADD-ON to the existing board. There is a socket on the EXISTING board for this function. We have been calling this the "lighting board". 

The lighting board is really a small DCC decoder for running lights, but controlled by the main board. 

So to answer your questions as you put them in your post: 

Yes, the 28 functions are listed somewhere, usually in their ads in magazines... 

No the 28 functions have NOTHING to do with the "alternate design", better known as the "lighting board" 

No, again, the "lighting board" is not available yet, but QSI Solutions is committed to producting it... (I will give everyone a heads up when it gets closer) 

You can do anything DCC can do with the Gwire setup. 

The Quantum decoder, the Gwire receiver and the Airwire transmitter only need 2 more things: a locomotive and a source of power. 

You don't appear rude, you appear very curious, but if you want to get to the details, there are a lot of possibilities in DCC, it's easy to get up and going, but if you want to know ALL the details and EVERYTHING possible, there's a lot of information available. You DON'T have to know it ALL to enjoy DCC. 

Paul, I suggest you download the manual and read it, or at least skim the table of contents. If you have never used DCC, you will be surprised by the flexibility of what you can do and how you can customize things. 

I talk with the owner of QSI Solutions on at least a weekly basis, and have one of the prototype units for USA trains, so the information I am giving you is good. 

As a suggestion: you need to read the manual, not ask more detailed questions about the guts of this stuff, the functions and methodology are typical DCC. 

I just added a QSI to a Lionel Atlantic this weekend, the installation wiring took 5 minutes. (Motor, sound, headlight) It took longer to cut a hole for the speaker than anything else. The details are on my site... look under MOTIVE POWER, then under specific manufacturers, many locos have a QSI installation section. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## blattan (Jan 4, 2008)

Greg, as discussed in another thread, I have the QSI decoder and G wire receiver installed in three locomotives. Right now I am the only one in my modular group with that equipment. I am using the "0" frequency. But I see the day coming when more members will have this equipment and we will want to use more than one frequency. Changing the frequency of the T9000 throttle seems easy, but changing the frequency of the receiver appears to be more difficult since you need to get at the rotary switch on the receiver, which, of course, is inside the locomotive. The G wire instructions are silent regarding adding switches for remote (external) frequency changes. Does the G wire receiver work like an Airwire receiver in this regard? The solder pads seem to be there. 

Bert


----------



## Paul Norton (Jan 8, 2008)

Thanks Greg! As always your information is concise and answered all my questions. 

I know you are probably getting tied of my endless questions, but before spending a lot of money to switch operating systems I want to ensure it has the features to make it worthwhile. From my previous experience with control systems, what the ads promise in features and what actually works can be two different things. 

I have a radio controlled, Digitrax Super Chief system at home for my On30 layout, but did not do the installation or setup. Having searched through the manuals I found they generated more questions than answers. As an example my radio controlled system was set up from the factory for infrared instead of radio control. It was a simple fix but it took a number of phone calls to Tony’s and Digitrax to get the information needed as i could not find it in the manuals. 

Your reply however has provided the information needed to evaluate the Quantum, Gwire and Airwire system. 

Thanks again!


----------



## Bob Small (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By blattan on 03/31/2008 10:41 AM
Does the G wire receiver work like an Airwire receiver in this regard? The solder pads seem to be there. 
Bert 





Yes. 
The rotary switch is a Grayhill 94HAB08T (DigiKey GH7249)


----------



## Pipertwo (Jan 8, 2008)

I have the three units G-wire, T9000, and QSI. The Quantium comes with a 23 page operating manual. From this manual I after reading it many time have been able to do 13 functions with the sound and engine operations using the 1-9 and 0 keys. There is a reference to a manual. Well looking on the manual reference page at www.qsisolutions.com I find listed many manuals. Now, on page 11 of the QSI Installation Instructions of 20 pages I find reference to pages 222-224 that will give more information on volume control in a manual found online. I have yet to find this manual. I have not used this system out side yet. Inside it is loud enough. The 13 funcitions that I can find are great (fantastic). I think a DVD showing how to do things beyond the start up explaining the 222-224 plus pages in the manual that I can not find to date might help. I did look at several of the manuals and I could not get heads or tails of want they were saying. They were full of charts, numbers, and codes that ment nothing to me. How about a page of symbol (codes) telling what they mean. I am old and did not grow up in this computer think age. This could be my problem. If one could understand the system this system would be far out as Number one is sales. 
Frank Barnard


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Frank, there is a lot you can do with DCC. 

I think you guys are getting all confused with the word "function", as I mentioned to Paul, in the QSI Solutions ads, functions refer to sounds that you can call out. 

In DCC proper there is a ton of stuff you can program/modify/customize. The Q2 manual is 267 pages long. If you want to understand how to customize the unit, you need to have the manual as a reference. You may also have to understand how to do binary numbers. 

Normally you do NOT need to customize the unit, other than set a new address from the factory default. 

If you are bound and determined, then I would suggest getting a book on DCC and reading it. Getting down into the guts of DCC means learning some new stuff. A tutorial on DCC is way beyond what can be typed on a forum post. 

There is NO SIMPLE chart to make the DETAILS easy. There are many things you can change. This means there are a lot of commands to change them. You would not go to Cape Canaveral and tell a rocket scientist you wanted a simple explanation of the complete guts of the space shuttle. 

BUT, you don't need to know how to build the space shuttle to fly it. 

Likewise, you don't need to know EVERYTHING about DCC to use it. 

Just take my word for it about changing a few things and trying a few things. 

If you want to get into DCC, then first learn about setting the locomotive address. 
Then learn what functions call the bell and whistle. 
Then learn what other functions can be operated from your controller, some controllers can access more functions. 
Then you might try programming the mute volume in the QSI, which is CV 51.1, which I typically set to a value of 35 decimal. 

If you go to my site, I do have some step by step stuff for a few functions on the QSI. 
By the way, the 267 page manual is easy to find. 

Go to the QSI Solutions web site: http://www.qsisolutions.com/ 
Now click on products at the top (logical, huh ) 
The right hand column, labelled "Technical Info" is where you want to be (still logical)... 
scroll down to where it says "Manuals" 

The first manual, v4.2.0 is the DCC reference manual, all 267 pages (as it states it is the reference manual) 
The user's manuals, that tell you what 90% of the users need are right below... 

In summary, don't make yourself crazy thinking you MUST understand everything, just use and try the stuff you want to change. 
Regards, Greg


----------



## blattan (Jan 4, 2008)

Bob, 

Thanks very much for the rotary switch part number(s). 

Bert


----------

